# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Hỏi về các thiết bị cần thiết để thiết kế 5 máy tính thành 1 mạng LAN?

## stevey

em chưa lắp mạng bao giờ. cũng không hiểu. nhưng đang cần thiết lắp 1 mạng lan khoảng 7 máy trong đó có 1 máy làm máy chủ.anh chi nào đã lắp và biết thì chỉ em biết: các thiết bị cần thiết để lắp. và phải làm thế nào để lắp được càn chi tiết cang tốt. chân thành cảm ơn các bác trước. dyen mong thư!!! mail : [email protected]

----------


## NgocAnhs

up cho bạn, chúc bạn bán đắt hàng.

----------


## daiklinh688

ui bạn chưa lắp mạng hả, cứ gọi họ lắm mạng đi, ko cần máy chủ gì hết, thiết kế mạng lan chỉ cần thông qua swith thôi, bạn cắm mạng từ modem vào swith 8 port là đc, còn muốn cài đặt máy chủ quản lý các máy chạm thì bạn pm riêng vwois mình, có gì mình sẽ hỗ trợ cho

----------


## hautran200594

mình có thấy gì đâu bạn, bạn trả lời cho minh kĩ hơn đi

----------


## linht1106k1

bạn nói thông qua swith là thế nào?minh muốn tự lắp 1 mạng nhưng không hiểu lên hỏi mà.kêu họ lắp thì ăn gì

----------

